# Shampoo bars



## littlekari (Jul 10, 2008)

I made a wonderful shampoo bar and love it. I am trying to track the recipe down to make more but of course questions arose. Has anyone else made shampoo in bar form and would you mind sharing the recipes? If I find mine I will share. I made it almost 6 months ago and since we moved just got around to using it. It lathers nicely and I use it as regular soap too. It seems it would be a good all purpose bar to take camping and to have stored for emergencies.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

1 oz Avacado Butter
1 oz castor 
5 oz Coconut (76) 
5 oz Olive 
9 oz Palm 
2 oz Shea 
8.6 oz water 
3.2 oz lye 

This is the one I like. We have hard water, so I use an AC vinegar rinse.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

My shampoo bar (note this comes out a little soft, but gets quite hard after about 2 months).

Sweet Almond Oil 2 oz
Apricot Kernel oil 2 oz
Avocado Oil 2 0z
Castor Oil 18 oz
Coconut oil 18 oz
Jojoba Oil 4 oz
olive oil 22 oz
shea butter 2 oz

add lye per calculator
I usually use about 20-22 oz liquid, sometimes chamomile tea or aloe juice. I also usually add 1 oz of vitamin E oil after trace.

If your oils are fresh, this soap has a very nice scent by itself. Both my daughter and I like this for our long hair.

Dawn


----------



## littlekari (Jul 10, 2008)

found the recipe I used

12 oz coconut oil
19 oz olive oil
12 oz castor oil
6 oz lye
16 oz water
1/2 oz essential oil (didn't use any)
Cold process method
unmold 4 to 6 days
cure 4 to 5 weeks

I was amazed at the bubbles it made and it rinsed out so easily--very long hair that takes forever to get the soap out. Won't be buy shampoo anymore! Thanks for the recipes will try those too!


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Linn I like your recipe...do you think GM would work just as good instead of water?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I have never used milk in a shampoo bar, what do the rest of you think? I would assume it would be OK, if it didn't leave a residue.


----------



## DKR82 (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm very much into matching, especially when it comes to bath products...does anyone/has anyone tried to make a body bar and shampoo bar with matching scents? Just a thought...


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

How about beer? I had a recipe for beer shampoo bars but lost it. Beer is supposed to be good for your hair.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

I usually use my body bar on my hair. For the first few weeks I needed to follow up with a vinegar rinse because of all the commercial hair products residue but now I just rinse with vinegar about once a week. I prefer jojoba oil and also almond or grapeseed oils if I'm making a bar specifically for hair. Those are lighter oils. I also add a touch of silk to it. 

Good for you for wanting to get away from that nasty SLS in your commercial shampoo! :clap: Now go read your toothpaste label........:Bawling:


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

So, could I use my basic GM soap recipe, Palm oil, Coconut, Canola but add Jojoba and or Grapeseed/Almond for a shampoo bar? Of course running thru a calc. 
And my question yet answered...would GM be OK to use in the shampoo bar?
This will save us a fortune with all the girls in the household, and save us from all the chemicals.  Not looking at our toothpaste. :groan:


----------



## Backwoods Momma (Feb 26, 2008)

Charleen said:


> I usually use my body bar on my hair. For the first few weeks I needed to follow up with a vinegar rinse because of all the commercial hair products residue but now I just rinse with vinegar about once a week. I prefer jojoba oil and also almond or grapeseed oils if I'm making a bar specifically for hair. Those are lighter oils. I also add a touch of silk to it.
> 
> Good for you for wanting to get away from that nasty SLS in your commercial shampoo! :clap: Now go read your toothpaste label........:Bawling:


We have found a good source for toothpaste. If you are interested in looking at it. It is quite expensive but, works great without the chemicals. It also has essential oils. younglivingessetialoils.com

I am enjoying reading about the shampoo bars. I have never made soap but, would love to learn and this would be the first step for me. They also have shampoo without the chemicals at this link above but, I can't afford them.

If you have any questions about the link above just pm me.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I have a lot of words about Mr. Gary Young and his essential oils. None of them good.

It just isn't a personal opinion, but the opinion of the top EO folks in the world. Folks where every batch of essential oil they produce and sell is tested and certified.


----------



## Backwoods Momma (Feb 26, 2008)

First of all, I am not promoting Gary Young. Only saying they have some products that do work and are chemical free. I agree that there are some bad things about Gary Young. I have used the oils for many, many years and have found the oils to alleviate a large number of problems I have had. I had heard a lot of these claims about Young and some of them were unfounded. Again, I am not promoting Young. 

I do not make any money on the oils myself. If someone comes to me and asks me to get them something, I give it to them at my cost. When I joined the "pyramid" I only had to pay $5.00 for the ability to sell the product. I think one person is signed under me and that is my mom because she doesn't live close by.

By the way, I do use the toothpaste because it has worked for me and my family. I used to get mouth ulcers from regular toothpaste and I have not had one ulcer in 7 years. Just trying to share something that has worked for me.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks for sharing. That is the way we learn about different products and methods.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Bumping to ask...

Is anyone selling any shampoo bars?? I can't make my own soap here (Hungary) as I don't speak the language and therefor can't buy the ingredients. I'll be in the US some this summer and would love to buy a few bars to bring back with me to try (before I start making plans to make my own). I'd rather buy from other HT'ers then some "vendor on the street".

I can pay by credit card PayPal now and have shipped to my US address now - where it will sit and wait for me to arrive or wait till I'm in the States in June and pay by Post Office money order. It is only fair to say up front what I can do as far as payment, especially since I live outside the US.


----------



## Girl_Next_Door (Mar 16, 2009)

Nobody here makes tooth soap?


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Ohio dreamer said:


> Bumping to ask...
> 
> Is anyone selling any shampoo bars?? .


I would be interested too.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Dreamy, check your pm


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Got it and pmd you back linn.


----------



## shellmar (Apr 4, 2008)

shazza, I've been using my goat's milk soap to wash my hair and I haven't noticed any residue. With every other washing I use a little bit of baking soda, that would help to remove any residue if it were present.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Thanks Shellmar....they are on the list to make now, cheers.


----------

